# FF Summer Party (Essex) – Adults only - Part Three



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Time for a new home party people


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Astrid and dh  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks

42 booked and paid for so far!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Kim - I have added your names 

x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have not forgot your confirmations for those still waiting - Tony has them at work and keeps forgetting to bring them home


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

just to let u know i got my ticket tooo...cant wait....sounds like a bunch of nutters going...lol


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Great long list 

So where is everyone from?  

I am from Surrey and am  to say this will be my first trip to Essex, silly really seeing as I grew up in Kent!

Debs
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Debs

I think the majority are Essex based but i know Jo and Paul are Surrey   

Some others are from further afield though.

Its going to be great fun and everyone going is a giggle   Poor Chichester hotel is all i can say  

Mel

x x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Debs,

I'm from near Worthing/Brighton, and Sussexgirl and DH are coming from Lewes - who is from the furthest afield, I wonder?!  

Can't wait! DH and I have that week off, so plenty of time to create fabulous costumes (not)  

(Mel - forgot to tell you I got my tickets - ta!)

love
Cxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey caro,

thats cool am down your way in a couple of weeks for a haircut  

I think dydie is probably the furtest away?? 

oh dear Mel do you lot normally get rowdy then?  

Debs
xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Paul & i arent a giggle we are boring old farts.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hay Kim just noticed you're now on the list  

Debs - I will warn you they're so so 'wild' is the only word i can think of .......

Mel & Tony will no doubt be doing their dirty dancing on the dance floor (so embarassing!!  ) and Kim & Paul are no way boring old farts!! They'll probably be swinging from the light fittings  
Oh and watch out for that Caroline aswell  

Dont worry Debs i'm quite normal  

Watch out Chichester !!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Kimmy

If me and Paul swung from the chandeliers we would pull them out the socket. And then we would all get chucked out. 

Love kim x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Makes a note to pack tent and sleeping bag just in case  

you all sound fab and cant wait to meet you all  

Debs
xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

As Debs said I am Southampton way but having a lorry driver hubbie means to him it's just around the corner  

What do some of your other halves do? 
(for work I mean before we get any smutty replies   )

Has everyone booked their rooms at the poor old Chichester hotel?

This year seems to be going so fast it will soon be Sept, can't wait to meet you all, I think we may have to pretend that those dodgy people (Mel & Tony) are not with us though if they start dirty dancing  

Dydie xxx


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Mel and Tony, really looking forward to seeing your dirty dancing routine - hope you are practicing right now  

Dydie, my dh is a butcher - so he has a big chopper (sorry had to drop the smutty remark in somewhere didn't I )

Debs, watch that Kimmy, she's not sure what normal is   

Kim and Paul, so glad you can make it. We can toast your anniversary 

Can't wait, mind you it wont' be long, this year is flying by 
Love Karen XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmmm am getting concernedI am going to turn up expecting a load of mad people and intsead your all gonna go somewhere else and I will be left with some way out cult movement    

Dont wish the year away... its flying by tooooo fast as it is    nearly half way through... what have I done so far this year? not a lot    cept get chatting to you lovely lot

love Debs
xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Yeah, I heard that about you and Paul too, Kim!!!!   

Kimmy - you don't know the half of it, mate! And don't listen to that Nicky30 bird either!

Debs - you have nothing to fear ( ). Erm ... do you travel far for your haircut?? Kim is far from normal but we all tolerate her.....  

Mel & Tony - I can lend you my "Dirty Dancing I & II" to help with the practising.......

Kas - you only said it before I got there!!!

Dydie - haven't booked yet. My DH works in mental health (figures, when you meet us) and I "work" in recruitment.

Off we go now, home time!
See you soon!
Caroline
xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I just re read what I wrote before...   talk about typos!!

Yes I travel about an 1 1/2 hours for my hair   crazy eh.. but its the closest salon that does the treatments I have, other than going into London... and I get to spend the rest of day shopping in the lanes     Now thats sensible eh!!

Dydie.. I am a project accountant and other half works in IT  

Debs
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dirty dancing eh - i can honestly say myself and Tony have only ever danced together once before and that was at our wedding for ONE dance, that was 6 and half years ago  
so we may need some tapes Caroline to see how its done (don't think Tony will give you the privilege of seeing him dance   )

Debs    

Nonesense Kim - Ive heard about your chandelier routine   me Tarzan you Jane.

Cant wait everyone

Mel

x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We will get Tony on that dance floor   , and thinking about it, you will be on that floor too Mel, boogieing down  , I love the dance floor, I am getting really excited about this now       really looking forward to it !!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Mel - a girl after my own heart. DH won't dance with me cos he says i've got 2 left feet and they're usually standing on his! My wedding was ****** years ago so I've completely forgotten how to dance with a man!!

We're coming down from Daventry in Northants. I'm actually a Kentish maid so I'll need my passport to get into Essex   .

Dydie - I teach gardening and Dh is an accountant for probably the best brewery in the world!

Can't wait to meet you all,

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

Well my df is also a lorry driver,im a born and breed essex girl ...lol,got me white stilletos ready,and me handbag lol,just polishing the capri......cant wait to meet u all...sue


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

cathyA I forgot about the passport needs  

Ohhh I so cant wait to meet everyone  

Debs
xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Fidget - should i bring a translator too


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Cathy we better stop or they may not let us over the border


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

While we are working out who lives the furthest away, I should let you know it will take me all of 10 min to get to the hotel for the party! How convenient is THAT!  

Jo x


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

in that case Jo, we will all be sleeping off our hangovers at yours then


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Kas, not unless I have one to sleep off too!!!! But under the cicumstances, I think not  

Jo x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anymore takers for the Essex party


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

More Party Animals to add to the list please Mel  

Tammy & DH
Hazel & DH

The others are having a think about it and will let us know 

Really looking forward to this and so is Carl although i must add he WILL spend the night propping up the bar and will NOT step foot on the dance floor  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh goodie  

I cant wait to meet you all 

I am looking forward to this sooooo much























Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh
Olive and dh

42 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid £300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tony has finally bought home the confirmations after a good  

so i have on my list to send them to: Jo, Kim and Debs (aka fidget) - hope thats all of you  

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Olive and dh

42 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid £300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees - Many thanks*


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Astrid - So sorry that you cannot come now but totally totally understand your reasons hunny   Take Care

Has everyone else got their glad rags out yet  

Soooooo looking forward to a good ol boogie and chin wag with you all  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, hope the weather lasts its gorgeous in sunny essex today  

Kim xxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Astrid - i am so sorry you cannot make it   was looking forward to meeting you again - perhaps we will meet you again in the future some time  

Luv and hugs

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Olive and dh

42 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid £300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dydie, Jo and Kim,

Your confirmations are being sent today  - just in case you were wondering where they were.

Mel
x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I wasnt worried Mel. You neednt have posted it. I am sure i will see you before then. 

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mel, can I have some tickets too??  

love and hugs

Debs
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh Debs i meant you not Dydie - getting confused in my old age  

I do apologise  

Mel
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey dont blame old age when you can blame the voddy   ( only joking) 

Great I will keep my beady eyes out for them   I cant wait and am getting so excited  

Debs
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

for mel to see


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Well i could blame Tony - even better


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Got mine today thanks Mel.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I was going to say Mel I already have mine but then I saw that you had realized that you were having a senile moment    We cannot blame you having to live with Tony would kill off anyones brain cells (only joking Boss man   )

How many was the minimum number again ? was it 50 ?
I know we still have time to get some more party animals to join us but what happens if we are still short ? would we have to cancel  

Dydie xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

No we wont cancel - myself and Tony will make up the difference 

Minimum is 50 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Olive and dh

42 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid £300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Mel - Its ok to send Tammy's confirmation to my address, shout if you need it again  

Hoping to have a huge rush of peeps wanting to attend as the date gets nearer!  

How about any girlies from the North Essex Meet Ups ? Or London Girls 

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Great news that it won't be cancelled  
but we can't have you guys paying extra we still have time to recruit some more, we will all have to go on a recruitment drive and drag them off the streets if we have to    
Dydie xx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Mel,

Saw you took my name off the list, thanks. Still do not know for sure if we are moving, but we are flying out next week (Fri 10th) to see how we like the place. I expect an official confirmation will be with you shortly after we get back.
Will be really sad to miss it...  

Jo x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

lol Dydie....... I can just imagine you going around with your baseball bat  

Mel, have our tickets thanks........... poor DP is starting to pooh himself now   ohhh I am so wicked

Love and hugs

Debs
xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Debs
Don't worry hun your dp is not the only one pooing himself, I am sure they think we are going to sitting around in a circle and chanting some weird fertility spell or something    if he gets too scared I can always bash him over the head with my baseball bat    or maybe I could drag in a nice replacement off the street  
Dydie xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I am literally           
I am crying with laughter here
I think we should do this just to see the looks on our other halves faces, can you imagine it    
Dydie

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ooeeerrrr Dydie if your going to drag me a new one can you make sure he looks like Clive Owen?   

     

Am getting all my bells and ohm's ready for the chanting then lol

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Mel 
I did get our confirmation the other day, and forgot to let you know I had received them 

We cant wait now, maybe when we see you again we can get Tony to do a few steps for us   

This is gonna be a good night me thinks  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to see Tony making a fool of himself dancing 

You dont know what you are missing 

Plenty of room for people still - so come and have a laugh with us all.

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I understand that some people are interested in coming to the meet but there partners are not  

Would it be better if people would like to bring a friend or another realative? (obviously one you feel comfortable with and one who knows about your IF problems   just in case it gets mentioned)

Mel
x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mel,

I just had to say, what a gorgeous photo you have put on   you guys look lovely 

Debs
xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anymore takers for this event?

As i have said if you would prefer to bring a friend or relative you are more than welcome.

We do have other people arriving on there own also, if you would prefer to come alone, you will be welcomed at the entrance by myself and Tony anyway  

Mel
x x 

Debs thanks hun    x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Olive and dh

44 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peeps

Not long to go now  

Just an idea - Would anybody like a met-up buddy ?  If you're a little anxious about meeting strangers or would just like a chat before the meet, please feel free to IM me  

Mel - As it's Black & White is Tony gonna dig out his John Travolta suit  

Kim xxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Paul is!!!!!!!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Kim

If Paul is anxious and would like a meet up buddy then tell him to IM me     or did you mean Paul will be wearing his JT suit   

Kim x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I meant he will be wearing his JT suit Kim. He isnt nervous, he cant wait.
Its been a long standing joke with us cos years ago when i first new him he always used to dance like JT and we all took the pee out of him. Just dont tell him i told you. 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

so he'll be swinging you round the dance floor to 'more than a woman, more than a woman to meeee'   

then we'll have Tony 'bump and grinding' with Mel to 'just remember, your the one thing, i cant get enough of, so i tell you something.....this could be love'    

I can see it now    

Kim xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yeah right


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is the menu for the meet - just to tempt some more of you to join us  

You choose on the night - please let me know if you have any allergies or need a special diet etc.

Thanks 

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

P.S  I very stupidly did not do the menu right but if you click on it you get the full image 

Mel
x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Looks gorgeous !!!, bet I change my mind loads of times before the night  .
The only thing I am concerned with Mel is:-

"Hot Apple Crumble with Custard" !!!

Hope Tony had nothing to do with that     

cant wait to meet everyone !!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel - You should try and twist Ken's arm  

Jo - Tony gave them the recipe for the crumble - he said its more crunchier  

Its is lovely food there - i have had dinner there a few times.

Mel
x x


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Awww scrummy yummy menu, what a choice, better start deciding now otherwise everyone will have finished eating theirs by the time I make my mind up. 

Kimric if Paul is after some nice plateform boots to go with his JT suit im sure i have some in the back of the wardrobe. 

Mel, food is great there, we have eaten there on functions before and its been good, even catering for a large crowd, which sometimes means its not all that, well it was excellent.
Love Karen X


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

He takes size 9 Kas


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
?25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so looking forward to the disco and doing these dances     

This is going to be a brilliant night, so looking forward to meeting everyone !!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'll be watching you Jo


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

You will be with me Kim  , I drag people with me, I dont do it alone 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

But i will be handcuffed to the chair wall


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim, not sure I want to know that   , I know it is an adult party, but maybe you are taking it a little too far    

Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No Jo thats just your dirty mind. I meant it all innocently


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

It is getting closer and closer  .
Will have to go shopping soon I reckon, need to find something black or white 


So longing forward to meeting you all , and all the John Travolta's  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks

Olive and dh

44 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
?25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks

50 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
?25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

OMG - Less than 5 weeks away!!!!  

I've been practicing my moves this weekend    

Really looking forward to the food their too  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I would love to come to this event, was really hoping I could come, but I have a dentist appt that day   (which I'm sure could have been rearranged!) and then my Aunt's wedding on the Saturday, in hemel Hempstead, so its not possible.  

Hope you all have a wonderful time,

Marie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwwww Marie

You could of got your white stiletto's out and danced round a handbag with us.

Maybe next time 

Mel
x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

looking forward to it!! just got to think what to wear!! any ideas! 
Thought about the white stilettos! but not good in heels after   

My sil is coming as my guest as dh is away and she is slightly nervous! I told her not to worry as you are all mad as hatters    

love suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh am getting excited now... can you tell

What a fab excuse to go shopping too, like I need an excuse  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Your getting excited  

Ive only got a couple of weeks to learn to dance


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

List so far 

Tickets purchased:

Mel and Tony 
Dydie and dh  received with thanks
Kimmy and dh  received with thanks
CathyA and dh  received with thanks
Kiwikaz and dh  received with thanks
Kas and dh  received with thanks
Keemjay and dh  received with thanks
Jax and Mark  received with thanks
Lilacbunnykins and dh  received with thanks
Caro70 and dh  received with thanks
Molly W  received with thanks
mookie and dh  received with thanks
Crocodille and dh and X2 FF members  received with thanks
Looby Lou (Debs) and dh  received with thanks
Starr  received with thanks
Jo and Paul  received with thanks
Fidget and Dh  received with thanks
Sussexgirl and dh  received with thanks
Kim and Paul  received with thanks
Tammy and dh  received with thanks
Moosey and partner  received with thanks
Shupa (Jo) and partner  received with thanks
Olive and SIL  received with thanks
Wkelly and DH  received with thanks
bunnygirl and DH  received with thanks

50 booked and paid for so far!

*Could i please ask that people be serious about attending this party and from now on it is not possible to refund any ticket money as myself and Tony have paid ?300 deposit on this event and will lose it if we dont have the minimum nnumber of attendees or we have to make up the difference - Many thanks*


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*  Anybody else want to join us all? *​
If you want to bring a friend instead of your partner/hubby you are more than welcome.
?25 a ticket (includes a meal and disco)
Black and White dress code

If you are interested please IM me.

Mel
x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

learn to dance - yeah right Tony   bet you're a right Patrick Swayze


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Tony   

I think I have a little bit of video of you dancing  , OK it was after a few drinks, and on your knees but...................    

We can't wait, got my white stilettos ready Mel, just need the clothes to go with them   

Looking forward to it sooo much  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kimmy said:


> learn to dance - yeah right Tony  bet you're a right Patrick Swayze


Well I can do the dirty - just not the dancing bit 
(So if you want an example in gyrating let me know )


Jo said:


> We can't wait, got my white stilettos ready Mel, just need the clothes to go with them


Just need a white belt then


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Ohhh I must start thinking about what to wear this is getting very close and very scary now  
I can't even remember if I booked the hotel for one night or two   
Oh god I am losing my marbles    I can't wait to see if Tony's dancing lessons pay off in time  
Dydie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Been looking for something to wear today !!!
God there is nothing about that I like 

Got to find something, you would think black and white would be easy wouldn't you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I've had the same problem Jo
Not much black around at the moment, lots of see through white gypsy skirts not really
ideal for an evening do, am starting to think the idea of dressing up as a Nun was a good idea
maybe we should do like bridget jones...tarts and vicars   
Di xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sounds like fun 

Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well brought a dress today 
But guess what........... It is going to go back Monday   , it looks so drab   

Jo
x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Awwwww Jo - its a mare finding the right outfit, isnt it?  

Annoying thing is ... I recently found this gorgeous black dress in my wardrobe, I used to wear it when I was 17, and first met DH - anyway, tried it on, and if I do say so myself, it looks fab!  Much better now I actually have boobs    Would have been just the thing, and could have worn my wedding shoes ...... oh damm! I SO wish I was coming!  Trust my aunt to go and get married!    
Hmmm might wear my outfit to the wedding, so I can be with you all in spirit!  

Marie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

@ jo.... i do exactly the same thing! buy it and take it back!! ( or forget and leave it hanging in the wardrobe  )

I have loads of black but no white!!! helpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Olive, you can pretend that your black use to be white    ( got in the wrong load of washing ) 

p.s Glad I am not the only one with loads of stuff with labels on still in my wardrobe

Looking forward to seeing you again 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

What are the fellas wearing? No funny comments Tony 

Suit?
Shirt & Trousers?
Jeans   ?
or Birthday suit    ?


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Carl said something about a dickie bow    

no seriously, probably just trousers and shirt of some sort.

No idea what i'm wearing    Probably a slinky little back number   ok black bin bag it is then   

Are you's wearing dresses or should i be looking in the shops for skirts or trousers or what  

I dont have much chance of dressing up so feel like i'd like to wear a dress but dont want to be the only one  

Kim xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Jo

Any idea where I can get a black tent    Make it a marquee    

I've lost my white stilettos just when I needed em  

Good job we have a few shopping days left  

Cant wait to see everybody  
love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

@ Jax

Can't wait to see you and bump, oh and of course Mark 

As for the black tent, hmmmmmmmmmm might have a problem there   , sorry marquee

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yeah i got a black tent you can borrow Jax in fact i have a couple 

KIm if i can shed a bit more weight by then i may be wearing a dress if not i have a top and Black trousers.

Love Kimx x  x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kimmy
I will probably wear a dress, will get too hot in trousers after all the boogieing









Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Didn't think you wore dresses Jo?

I have only ever seen you wear one once


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well, there maybe a 2nd time yet   

But there again LOL, might have to be trousers


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*27 days until party night!!*​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Where did you get such great likeness's Jo?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I reckon that man in black has been based on Tony


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34296.0.html


----------

